# Are there any themes for cm 10



## G6X (Jun 29, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## hixman (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes... go to the market and search for cm9 and/or cm10


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

But do we need one specifiaccaly for our device

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## herbzilla (Feb 20, 2012)

No


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Alright thanks finnaly gonna replace this blue lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------

